
This Hoodie Is So Insanely Popular You Have To Wait Months To Get It - superchink
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-hoodie-is-so-insanely-popular-you-have-to-wait-months-to-get-it-2013-12
======
malandrew
How can it be the greatest hoodie when it's 100% cotton? Mission Workshop IMHO
makes the best hoodies ever. 100% merino wool and they fit really really well.

zipper: [http://missionworkshop.com/products/apparel/merino-wool-
zip-...](http://missionworkshop.com/products/apparel/merino-wool-zip-
hoodie.php)

pullover: [http://missionworkshop.com/products/apparel/merino-wool-
pull...](http://missionworkshop.com/products/apparel/merino-wool-pullover.php)

